# GT: Game 25 - Clippers @ Pacers



## qross1fan

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(15-9) @ Indiana Pacers(14-8)

Date: Wendsday, December 21st
Time: 4:00 PM PST; 7:00 PM EST
Los Angeles Media: KTLA "The WB"; KTLK AM 1150
Clippers Last Game: 87-99 Loss @ New Jersey



Clippers Starters:




































Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman



Pacers Probable Starters:




































Jamaal Tinsley/Sarunas Jasikevicius/Stephen Jackson/Austin Croshere/Jermaine O'neal

Los Angeles Clippers:
5-7 On Road
Scoring 97.0 PPG; Allowing 94.9 PPG

Indiana Pacers: 
8-3 At Home
Scoring 93.5 PPG; Allowing 89.3 PPG

Q's Key Match-Up:
Elton Brand vs Jermaine O'Neal:
Clash of two of the top five power forwards in the league. Will truly be an exciting matchup to watch for as Jermaine and Brand matchup very equally. Winner of this matchup should determine who's team wins the game.


Q's Quote:
"Disgusting performance by the Clippers a night earlier at the New Jersey Nets. This may not be considered a "must win" in the minds of many fans, but Q's mind is very different then others. After losing to the Nets, in a game which Clippers just blew a game which they had, they need to win this just so they can have at least a .500 road trip(they play @ Charlotte next). A loss here may just be the biggest one thus far this year. A loss may just kill the Clippers confidence causing them to go on a huge losing streak"

Q's Keys To The Game: 
1) Take JO out of the game early.
2) Hit Shots.
3) Bench Kaman if he's having a bad game. 

Q's Prediction: Pacers win 99-89
Q's Prediction Record: 17-5-2*​


----------



## Free Arsenal

I say corey comes back and we win.


----------



## yamaneko

Without artest i smell victory. I like the matchups in this game. 

Cassell will back down tinsley in the post, mobley should be able to take saras, q ross is a good defender for jackson, and kaman hopefully can rebound and play a good game against croshere.


----------



## sertorius

It's gonna take a monstrous effort, and or a near-miracle to win this game. Indiana didn't play tonight, the Clippers are coming in on the second of a back to back, Elton is still not totally over the flu, Kaman and Wilcox have BOTH disappeared, and Maggette will not play. Can they win? Of course, but it will take brilliant execution.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=226605


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers Game Thread


----------



## Weasel

The Pacers have been doing better without Artest in the last few games. This isn't really a game I look forward to without Maggette. Scoring was absent except for Brand last game and Maggette can always get 8-10 free ponts at the line so he will be missed. The Clippers really need to win because the Pacific has gotten really tight over the past few games and they can't continue to lose on the road.


----------



## Auggie

good luck


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indystarza said:


> good luck



Yeah, good luck tonight guys, should be a good game.......

BTW great job on the game thread Q.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Thank you both ...

After last night, I'm afraid to say more than we need some luck:

Elton looks tired ... seems to have hit a wall just before and after he caught the flu. I'm not so sure the weight loss is good for Elton, as I believe his physique is to carry more solid weight than just the muscle. And I think he is spent ... 30pts per game is not his game --- that is too much.

Kaman ... I believe he has been covered in this forum and I totally agree, he needs to sit for a while.

Wilcox ... He can play this game. I just think he's a little immature and after the previous showing, he felt he deserved more than 8 minutes and may have said something to Dunleavy which is why Kaman stayed out there raising havoc 

Mobley ... I just don't what to say about him.

Livingston ... we shouldn't expect as much as we have from him this soon. It was only his 3rd game, after expending too much energy inthe 2nd game, and his stamina is not there.

Sam ... looking at him the last game, he appears to have been totally frustrated with the team.

Eisley, Singleton ... where were they when it counted.

Dunleavy ... he troubles me with his stubborness and inability to capitalize on the talent that we do have. Did it in Portland and is doing it here. Makes it look as if the success we have had has nothing to do with his rotations, possibly coaching during rehearsal, but can't orchestrate during the game.

Oh well ... I can go off on these tangents, but thanks again. You all have a good injury free game, but can't wish you the win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

we just need to score that is all 


yesterday we got stops and we didnt capitalize....


:brokenhea :brokenhea 



now we have to, get a stop, and WE HAVET TO SCORE ON TH EOTHER END


we cant just not score or turn it over...someone besides Elton needs to take it to the hoop

n get some free throws man.....we really miss Corey


----------



## air_nitta

Elton is anchoring way to much of the offense. Sam I am and Cat have to step it up offensively. Also i would love to see Livvy get wilcox involved more to help brand. Personally, i would start wilcox this game over kaman.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes

I'm starting to worry, that the lakers are gaining ground on the clippers. 

Mobley has been throwing up sooo many bricks lately and stupid turnovers are killing us. Did anyone see that play were the ball went off of Wilcox foot out of bounds. Those are the kind of plays we are doing. Mobley has been very careless with the ball also.

I'm really frustrated and I keep thinking Mags is the answer. However, if we can't win with out mags, than does that dictate our season? I dont like the fact dunleavy is not playing Singleton a lot more. His energy is contagious and he shouldn't be using the rusty macarty out their.

I would play cassell | livingston | wilcox | brand and singleton... bench caveman and let mobley come off the bench, because he isnt doing a damn thing, but throw up bricks.

IF WE WIN TONIGHT, I will be very suprised. I'm predicting a loss here tonight, but if they WIN, I will be really freaking happy. 

GO CLIPS


----------



## El chido

I do not think that we should worry.
I believe that livingston will have a nice game today along with Sam and with them playing good we should win this game
But we do need some productivity from Cat. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jcwla

according to dunleavy q ross is out w/back spasms and livy will start.


----------



## qross1fan

which is nice cuz i wanna see Shaun vs Sarunas


----------



## qross1fan

ugh the blue uni's again :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers had a chance for an easy 2nd chance point but didn't get it

Brand misses


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits a FT line jumper . .Livingston with the dime 2-0


Liovingston steals it!


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell misses but JO doesn;t 2-2


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley's backing SJax up and his shot is off

SJax draws a foul and is shooting two on the other end


----------



## qross1fan

Sjax makes and misses 2-3

Cassell's shot is in n out


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on Tinsley, Livingston was close to getting his second foul

Kaman missess and is 1/10 so far his past 3 games including tonight


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman lobs it up and in from the FT Line 4-3


----------



## qross1fan

Jackson cuts and jams it in 4-5


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman's shot goes in n out damnit

Sarunas misses two three's in a row, shocker


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell misses

Tinsley pulls and scores 4-7


----------



## qross1fan

Cass gets his shot rejected by JO

Jackson hits a thee and Pacers up 4-10 early

time out Clips 7:14 left

Clips are shooting 2/11


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses, gets it right back and double dribbles sheezh


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston claims another steal . . . . Mobley misses . .Livvy could have about 5 dimes right now


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on JO . . . . 

Kaman's shot goes in n out :sigh:


----------



## air_nitta

We are shooting very poorly.


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley drives and scores 4-12

Brand's shot is off and Clips are 2/16 from the field


----------



## qross1fan

JO misses and ball goes out of bounds

Mobley misses a long duece, Kaman rebounds and claims a dime as EB scores 6-12


----------



## qross1fan

NICE Dish by Sarunas to SJax for the jam 6-14 . . Brand missess . . Kaman rebounds and scores! 8-14


----------



## qross1fan

Croshere with a lay in 8-16

EB answers right back 10-16


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers call Time 4:01 left in the first 10-16 Indy


----------



## qross1fan

Sarunas misses another three . .wow

Kaman gets his 8th rebound . . . . Livingston hits a shot! 12-16


----------



## qross1fan

JO with an easy lay in 12-18


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston scores in the post! 14-18


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley drives, scores and gets fouled

2nd Foul on Livingston, Ewing checks in for Livingston 

Tinsley misses 14-20


----------



## qross1fan

Brand on the other end gets fouled by Jeff Foster - his First. 

EB Shooting two and makes and makes 16-20


----------



## qross1fan

Granger in for Pacers

Clips playing Zone . . . and Pacers can't score but get it right back and again . . . . but Brand says nope not any more . . Mobley drives and misses


----------



## air_nitta

Kaman with 8 boards! What the f....


----------



## qross1fan

Long pass to Elton which he saved but couldn't control ..... 

Granger hits a shot 16-22


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley with a jumper! 18-22


----------



## qross1fan

Foster goes and jams it, no reason he should be able to do that!

18-24


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses but Kaman rebounds it, gets it stripped and kicks it out 

Kaman has 9 rebounds, he should get 36 

9*4 = 36 lol


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton and McCarty check in for Kaman and Brand i believe


----------



## air_nitta

Kaman is rebounding so well at the moment. I am actually scared.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell fouls Johnson . . a foul which Clips had to waste.

4.2 left in the quarter . . Jones misses at the buzzar Clips down 18-24


----------



## qross1fan

air_nitta said:


> Kaman is rebounding so well at the moment. I am actually scared.


 if Kaman would've hit his shots we would've been up


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston scores to start ou the 2nd 20-24


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston, Ewing, Mobley, McCarty, Singleton are in for Clips

Granger misses and Singleton rebounds . . . Mobley hits a shot! 22-24


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley seems to have hurt his wrist

Jackson drives, gets fouled . .Singleton gets his first


----------



## qross1fan

Jackson hits the first and second 22-26


----------



## air_nitta

Here come the clips!


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy shoots and missess ... 

Mobley takes it away . . . McCarty's shot bounces around and out . . . Pacers turn it over on the other end


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty passes up on a three, drives and turns it over

Brand checks in for Mobley


----------



## qross1fan

Johnson hits a three 22-29


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores on the other end 24-29


----------



## qross1fan

Johnson hits another shot 24-31


----------



## qross1fan

Brand drives, scores, and will go to the line

time out on the floor 8:20 to go 26-31


----------



## El chido

We need some stops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Come on Clippers


----------



## air_nitta

Keep up the good work q!


----------



## qross1fan

El chido said:


> We need some stops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Come on Clippers


 first of all welcome to the site :clap: and hope to see you post more and more here :cheers:

EB misses his FT, Johnson misses a jumper, Brand gets it stripped . . . Livingston misses with 2 on the 24


----------



## qross1fan

air_nitta said:


> Keep up the good work q!


 np'z.

Pacers get away with an offensive goaltending :sigh:

McCarty misses a three, Brand rebounds it and a foul agains thte Pacers


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy misses, McCarty rebounds and missess . . .Granger jams it on the other end 26-35


----------



## qross1fan

time out Clippers 26-35 with 6:36 left

wow Pacers have just woken up and got it up to a 9 pt game :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers turn it over . . 3 seconds in the key


----------



## qross1fan

JO misses, and Sam is called for a loose ball foul


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers get away with an goaltending :|

Jackson missess and another 2nd chance point which Pacers miss


----------



## qross1fan

Granger scores 26-37


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell is called for an offensive foul :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing checks in for Cassell

Sam gets a Tech

Jackson at the line and hits it 26-38


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing is called for a tick tack foul

NBA needs to bring back hand checking man, I hate these tick tack fouls being called


----------



## qross1fan

Granger gets his 10th point

26-40


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores, Livingston gets a dime 28-40


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley knocks it away . .Ewing drives and scores! 30-40


----------



## qross1fan

time out Indy with 3:31 left in the half


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley scores 30-42


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston scores with a floater! 32-42


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley misses a three, EB rebounds, SkinnyLiv bringts it up

Kaman in the post and scores! 34-42


----------



## qross1fan

JO missess . . Livvy gets it poked away . . . SJax jams it in 34-44


----------



## qross1fan

another Clipper turn over, but Pacers return the favor


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores! 36-44


----------



## qross1fan

JO scores over Shaggy 36-46


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman with a jam! 38-46

Dime to Livingston


----------



## Dynasty Raider

What oh WHAT is wrong with us???????

This is getting ridiculous, seriously.

IF it is the unis --- let's burn them before the next game. They don't look good in them anyway.


Wilcox ... in the doghouse AGAIN???? Like I said earlier, he must have said something to Dunleavy about the little 8 minutes he gave him yesterday.


----------



## qross1fan

Sarunas misses a three and a loose ball foul against the Clippers :|

Tinsley drives and missess . . . and thats the half

Pacers: 46
Clippers: 38


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Can't see the game, whats going on with the Clipps atm?


----------



## qross1fan

no execution, stupid turnovers


----------



## qross1fan

Brand beats the 24! 40-46


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I don't want to bring up the past, but when I see Granger scoring 10 pts in the first half and Koraleav or what every his name is sitting on the bench I get very angry b/c we could have Granger and he would be contributing on the Clippers.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

turnovers doesnt surprise me, is Liv playing well?

I'm scared that cos he started Cassell will be a little ***** about it and be all about proving himself on the court.


----------



## qross1fan

JO draws a foul on the Big Silly; his first

O'Neal misses the first, hits the second 40-47


----------



## qross1fan

Cass missess, Kaman rebounds and scores 42-47

Kaman rebound son the other end as wel!

Kaman misses but is called for an over the back


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley hits a three 42-50 

early dagger


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores on the other end! 44-50


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley misses a three this time . .Brand rebounds . . .

Kaman drives, misses, rebounds, misses but gets fouled

that's what? 13? 14 turnovers?


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman hits his first and not second 45-50


----------



## qross1fan

Sarunas wasn't gonna miss another three 

45-53


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses, Brand rebounds and gets fouled

Kaman is playing one hell of a game but needs to finish his shots :|


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits the first and second 47-53


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Kamen misses too many damn lay ups!


----------



## qross1fan

Cass takes it away from JO and misses his patented pull up mid range jumper


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston picks up his third foul to prevent a lay up

Jackson hits a jumper 47-55


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets fouled, Sjax draws it, Kaman should've went for a shot but he passed it, damn c'mon Shaggy


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley's shot is short . . . JO missess but a 2nd chance point and Sarunas hits a three 47-58


----------



## qross1fan

Foster picks up the foul, Pacers are out of fouls for the rest of the quarter


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and scores 49-58


----------



## qross1fan

Sarunas missess and yet ANOTHER offensive rebound for Indy

Foster misses and Kaman rebounds it; he's 13th

Livvy misses a jumper


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley takes it away, EB gets fouled on route to the basket

time out on the court with 5:57 to go Clips down 9 49-58


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

We need to keep taking it to their bigs and get them in more foul trouble 3 on each JO and Foster...


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first 50-58, EB hits the second 51-58


----------



## qross1fan

JO hits a jumper 51-60


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston gets it rejected by JO

Sam flops it and draws the charge


----------



## qross1fan

Sam's floater is no good and he's 0-7 on the night . . Tinsley scores 51-62


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and scores 53-62


----------



## qross1fan

Sarunas travels in the paint


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley's shot is no good, Livingston gets his fourth foul and Ewing checks in 

Kaman gets his third foul and JO's shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

JO hits the first 53-63 JO hits the second 53-64


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

yo can someone plz explain to me why ross and wilcox arent playing?


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> yo can someone plz explain to me why ross and wilcox arent playing?


 Ross' back is hurting and Wilcox is in the dog house


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox is in for Kaman, Brand gets fouled and is shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses and makes 54-64


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> Ross' back is hurting and Wilcox is in the dog house


omg...

we need him now more than ever, especially when maggette's being a pansy *** with his minor injury that sidelined him for 2 weeks


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers turn it over


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses in the post . . . Singleton anyone?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Damn ...

We are selling out arenas now, but can no longer give them a show ...

Now they bring Wilcox in ... watch Dunleavy pull him after 3 mins or after he makes a mistake, whichever comes first ... hmmm as I toyped, he made a mistake ... watch ... any minute now he's out.
He needs to warm up, please.

How did Brand get 27 pts?


----------



## qross1fan

JO scores in the post 54-66


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits a shot 56-66


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers turn it over!

Pacers are gift wrapping this game but Clips can't seem to execute


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley can't get it to fall, JO Drives and airballs


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses as well . . . 5 second violation against Anthnoy Johnson and a technical foul on JO


----------



## qross1fan

Sam Ca$$ell shooting the Tech and misses OH ME OH MY! 56-66 still


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman checks in for Brand

Sam finally hits a shot! 58-66


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers turn it right back over

Sam looses it but gets it back, Mobley's 3 is off target


----------



## qross1fan

*ANOTHER* Pacers turnover but Clips can't seem to *EXECUTE*


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and missess

Pacers: 66
Clippers: 58


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Is Sam trying to sabotage us because Livingston is getting his courtime?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Neither team wants this game.

Mobley??????? What is it we don't know about this guy, other than his reputation for being a good shooter appears to be a fallacy?

I just don't know about him. Wonder what DTS is thinking?


----------



## qross1fan

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Is Sam trying to sabotage us because Livingston is getting his courtime?


 why would Sam do that?

Livingston is in Sam


----------



## qross1fan

Granger misses, Shaun rebounds. . .Kaman drives and scores 60-66


----------



## qross1fan

SJax makes a shot over Wilcox and Mobley 60-68

Mobley fires and hits! 62-68


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Wilcox still out there, WITH Kaman.

I noticed that Wilcox knows how to position himself under the basket for rebounds.

I don't believe it ... Mobley just made a shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley takes it away . .Ewing gets his shot rejected damn Clips foul to stop a break


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing almost took the ball away 

Ewing needs to get more PT


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing almost took it away again but Jones scores 62-70


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing draws and a blocking foul is called


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley scores in the post! 64-70


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Is Sam trying to sabotage us because Livingston is getting his courtime?


What???? That doesn't make sense at all. Sam hasn't shown any tendencies to do that. We are without Maggette and Ross; who else was Dunleavy to start but Shaun. Has nothing to do with the planned strategy and nothing to do with Sam.

Rosco ... let's not go looking for attitudes in Sam that are non-existance ... at this time.


----------



## qross1fan

Granger hits a jumper 64-72

Livingston double clutches and scores 66-72


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston adds another steal and a dime


EWING WITH A JAM! 68-72

Time Out Indy with 8:55 left in the game


----------



## RhettO

Snap! I didn't know Ewing could get up like that!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Ewing threw it DOWN from Shaun. That was nice and looked like the Clippers who know this year.

What's the score "Q"?


----------



## qross1fan

Dynasty Raider said:


> Ewing threw it DOWN from Shaun. That was nice and looked like the Clippers who know this year.
> 
> What's the score "Q"?


 Clippers 68-72 Pacers


----------



## qross1fan

JO misses but another 2nd chance point

Jones hits a dagger three 68-75


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman is now shooting two


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

It was a joke guys jeeeez....I can't see the game just Cassell was 0/7 from the floor than missed a technical- just out of character.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses the first . . EB checks in for some extra body, oh wait I mean Wilcox

Kaman misses the second :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

Defensive 3 Second against the Clips . . Momentum is now wearing a White/Gold jersey

SJax hits the T 68-76


----------



## qross1fan

Granger hits a big shot 68-78


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing misses a three :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley misses it, rebounds it and looses it


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

What the hell is illegal defense?


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers turn it over with 3 in the key :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers turn it over . . Ewing misses the lay in but Clips get it right back


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out's taken 6:28 left Clips down by 10 68-78


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> It was a joke guys jeeeez....I can't see the game just Cassell was 0/7 from the floor than missed a technical- just out of character.


OK ... sorry. Although I'm pretty disgusted with the guys right now --- still gotta take up for my guys. 

Damn ... Kaman is a turnover machine. But, Pacers don't want this game and we don't want the gift. Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> What the hell is illegal defense?


When you're guarding "space" and not a player.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam drives and gets a shooters bounce! 70-78


----------



## air_nitta

Everytime we have a sniff, the pacers take the game away. So frustrating.


----------



## qross1fan

SJax misses a three . . .Livingston drives and gets it knocked away


----------



## qross1fan

Granger missess . .Kaman gets his 15th board . . . Brand scores! 72-78


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley answers 72-80

EB missess . . god damn CHILL!


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley with another dagger 72-82


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley gets it blocked, Elton draws a foula nd is shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

First one bangs out . . . Second one is also off


----------



## qross1fan

Granger wide open lay up 72-84


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses a FT jumper


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers turn it over, Mobley shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits one of two 73-84


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

screw this, we lost. i blame all our current losses on pansy maggette. trade that uselesss piece of crap now


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman blocks JO but a foul's called


----------



## qross1fan

JO hits the first, and the second 73-86


----------



## qross1fan

Cass imssess . . Pacers take the rebound and this is a bad road trip

SJax puts the nail on the ocffin 73-89

Kaman rebounds and misses


----------



## qross1fan

Another three for Jackson 73-92


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o btw statline for granger tonite: 16 pts, 8-11 shooting, 2 stl, 2 blk.

nice going dunleavy u *******


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

^hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, agreed- for now.


----------



## air_nitta

Time for the maggette trade rumours to start...


----------



## Darth Bryant

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> screw this, we lost. i blame all our current losses on pansy maggette. trade that uselesss piece of crap now



You should blame the current losses more on the fact that this month actually had challenging playoff teams, were as nov. had horrible sub 500 teams.

We won without him and lost without him. But with the poor defense, I hate to say Corey wouldnt make a huge difference if we cant find our defensive presense again.

This is one of the most pathetic Clippers losses this season.. Very painful to watch.

Even more painful to know after this games over, Clippers wont be the pacific leaders anymore.


----------



## qross1fan

Korolev, Eisley, N'Dong, Wilcox and Singleton


----------



## qross1fan

Korolev is bringing it up . . .Singleton misses a jumper


----------



## qross1fan

Gill hits a three 73-95


----------



## qross1fan

N'Dong missess . .


----------



## qross1fan

N'Dong scores


----------



## qross1fan

15-10

7-8 since the 8-2 start


----------



## air_nitta

qrich1fan said:


> Korolev, Eisley, N'Dong, Wilcox and Singleton


 what?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You should blame the current losses more on the fact that this month actually had challenging playoff teams, were as nov. had horrible sub 500 teams.
> 
> We won without him and lost without him. But with the poor defense, I hate to say Corey wouldnt make a huge difference if we cant find our defensive presense again.
> 
> This is one of the most pathetic Clippers losses this season.. Very painful to watch.
> 
> Even more painful to know after this games over, Clippers wont be the pacific leaders anymore.


dont underestimate the offensive presense of maggette. his ability to draw fouls slows the pace/momentum of the game, and he basically adds points with the clock stopped. then we need his 22 ppg, not only becuz he puts points on the board, but becuz if we contiue to miss shots, the other team can rebound it, run the break and take advantage of our disorganized defense. offense is necessary

75 pts scored tonite, plz dont tell me maggette isnt a factor. pathetic play from our backcourt, which excludes livignston cuz he's starting at SF now.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Dunleavy is a stupid coach, keeping Kaman in the game when he is obviously isn't doing anything right, he can't even make lay-ups. His dumb as rotations piss me off, having Singleton on the bench when he is an energy guy and the Clippers were lacking energy. His dumb draft picks also piss me off WTF is he doing drafting Korleav instead of Granger who was lighting they up, while Korleav is a project we don't need, depth is a problem and he would have been nice on the Clips right now. And Maggette hurry up and get your back on the court, this is disgusting.


----------



## qross1fan

air_nitta said:


> what?


 that was the roster that ended the game


----------



## sertorius

This is the single most awful game of the season, and that's hard to say after last night's god-awful game. And just think, they cut it to four, get a stop, and Clipper fan favorite extraordinaire Chris Wilcox forgets to box out so Danny Granger can get the board. Nice going Weezie!

And speaking of Granger, could someone please remind me why the Clippers took Korolev when guys like this were still on the board, and when realistically they could have gotten Korolev after the second round, and hell, after the draft was over? Oh I forgot, they had a deal with him! [email protected] me. What a $****! loss of a game they could have won.


----------



## yamaneko

Suns are in first place now, sole possesion i believe. 

Kaman another monster game on the boards, but missed too many shots. Brand great overall game, but also missed about 4 shots down close. Kaman and brand killed the clippers missing 4 crucial free throws at one point. At least brand seems to have found his regular shot that he had been missing the last couple games.

Cassel looked like he was completely out of it. Livingston big minutes, still getting better, but still a ways to go. 

Ewing had a sick dunk, i didnt think he could get up like that. 

The injury bug is just killing the clippers again. Today out maggs, rebraca and ross. Unfortunately the rest of the team just cant rebound with those people missing, and every game one person at least (cassell tonight) just has a nightmare game.


----------



## air_nitta

oh they are current lineup. how embarassing.
Seriously though our team is in a funk.


----------



## Darth Bryant

It was good to see that Mobley had another great night of shooting finishing with a massive 6 of 19. uke: God how I'd love for Mobley, Mr. Leader... To actually step up when the rest of the team is playing poorly and really have an impact on the game... I know... He is streaky... Im still waiting for ONE damn game where he shoots better than 50 percent and carrys the team like Brand has already done many times this season. uke: Or perhaps.. when its not falling, to stop shooting the F'ing ball!?!?!?!?! STOP IT! I WANT TO RUN UP TO HIM SCREAM IN HIS FACE TO STOP SHOOTING THE ROCK WHEN HE JUST WENT 1 for 9! STOP IT YOU RETARD! :boxing: :banghead: :argue: 

But obvously this was a break down on more than Mobley.. But god, that guy is an over payed loser...

Cassell had a horrific game as well.. uke:

Kaman had a midicore game.. But at least his hair looked cool.... uke:

WHat really gets me is where has the defense been in the last 5-8 games? This isnt the same defense they played at the start of the year.. AT all.. This is just been down right scary.. Dont give me "THEY HAD 11 STEALS DUDE", 9 of those eleven were practically gift wrapped and passed from the pacers.. The defense was stagnent, with only a few bench scrubs showing any real interest in making stops...

HORRIFIC.


----------



## yamaneko

Kaman was the only one rebounding out there, you have to keep him in. Brand missed a bunch of close shots to, do you take him out? Cassell missed everything, doesnt mean you sit him the ENTIRE game. Dunelavvy's rotation is not always great, but i dont fault him tonight for the loss. Clippers just played like garbage.


----------



## Darth Bryant

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> dont underestimate the offensive presense of maggette. his ability to draw fouls slows the pace/momentum of the game, and he basically adds points with the clock stopped. then we need his 22 ppg, not only becuz he puts points on the board, but becuz if we contiue to miss shots, the other team can rebound it, run the break and take advantage of our disorganized defense. offense is necessary
> 
> 75 pts scored tonite, plz dont tell me maggette isnt a factor. pathetic play from our backcourt, which excludes livignston cuz he's starting at SF now.



Dont underestimate the offensive and DEFNESIVE presense of Artest.. A player who the Pacers had to suffer tonight without and still managed to destroy the Clippers by near 20 points.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Dont underestimate the offensive and DEFNESIVE presense of Artest.. A player who the Pacers had to suffer tonight without and still managed to destroy the Clippers by near 20 points.


with maggette and artest in, we only lost by 5 the last time....

boy that maggette for artest deal is looking very sweet rite now, or even better mobley + 1st round for artest


----------



## Darth Bryant

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> with maggette and artest in, we only lost by 5 the last time....
> 
> boy that maggette for artest deal is looking very sweet rite now, or even better mobley + 1st round for artest


We also played great team defense last time, this time we didnt.

I'd trade Mobley for a water boy if the guy could at least shoot good shots... I'd trade mobley for Danny after how he played tonight...


----------



## qross1fan

it's great to see that fans are real confident in there team even though they have gone on a skid without a 22 point scorer, one of the best backup bigs in the league and recently the best defender on our team [/sarcasm]


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

yamaneko said:


> Kaman was the only one rebounding out there, you have to keep him in. Brand missed a bunch of close shots to, do you take him out? Cassell missed everything, doesnt mean you sit him the ENTIRE game. Dunelavvy's rotation is not always great, but i dont fault him tonight for the loss. Clippers just played like garbage.


 Brand was the best player on the court tonight and at least he was making most of his shots, so of course you don't tkat him out, while Kaman would get an offensive board and miss every time, what good does that do and if Singleton was in for Kaman he would have taken care of the defensive boards.


----------



## air_nitta

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> with maggette and artest in, we only lost by 5 the last time....
> 
> boy that maggette for artest deal is looking very sweet rite now, or even better mobley + 1st round for artest


 lol, you just want to get rid of poor cuttino....... He just wants to launch jumpers, let him be.....


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> it's great to see that fans are real confident in there team even though they have gone on a skid without a 22 point scorer, one of the best backup bigs in the league and recently the best defender on our team [/sarcasm]


Thanks for keeping it real, q.

Although you are the youngest one here, I think, you are keeping things in perspective.

I was afraid of this ... that we would be so spoiled from our start that we wouldn't know how to take losing. It sure sucks!!!!

Ahem ... I must try to understand that the flu hit our team in addition to losing key players and try to be a little more realistic with my understanding. BUT THIS SUCKS BADLY.

We have more games to lose until Corey is back in form. And, Dunleavy decides what style he wants to team to play --- run and gun, half court, WHAT???? There I go again ... I'm going to do something to take my mind of this. 

CD: You trouble me. I've read some of your posts since the Lakers started winning and I am troubled by your new attitude and comments to the Clippers. But, I will discuss that at another time. Going to find relief from this stress now.


----------



## Auggie

CDRacingZX6R said:


> We also played great team defense last time, this time we didnt.
> 
> I'd trade Mobley for a water boy if the guy could at least shoot good shots... I'd trade mobley for Danny after how he played tonight...


granger is untouchable...

it was abit ugly game... tinsley 8 TOs, jermaine 5 TOs.. pacers 23 tos in total.. im glad we pull out of this.. granger is lookin more awesome game-by-game


----------



## Weasel

Worst game of the year. The Pacers left the door open with all their turnovers and the Clippers couldn't do anything. Kaman was bad don't let the rebounds fool you. He missed the easiest shots of the year. The only reason he had so many rebound was because he would rebound all the easy misses. I mean how can you miss so many easy shots? No comment on Cassell has he sucked big time tonight. Mobley had a poor but not a bad game as he found many ways to steal the ball and had to constantly put up a bad shot on a lot of his possessions because of the poor ball movement. Livingston was ok but could have been much better had he driven to the hoop more. No need to comment on Brand because he gave it his all and made some tough shots. Again worst game of the year by far.


----------



## Darth Bryant

qrich1fan said:


> it's great to see that fans are real confident in there team even though they have gone on a skid without a 22 point scorer, one of the best backup bigs in the league and recently the best defender on our team [/sarcasm]



Your only as good as your players on the court. Injuries sucked last season for the Clippers, thats why Mobley was supposedly brought in.. To have more fire power..Much clutch presense, more of everything we missed last season....Its not working.

I think most of us are mainly discouraged because after Nov. we thought we'd be dominating right now, but after this month started and it's been fairly consistant in terms of decent teams of 500 or better, the Clippers struggled and lost more than they have won. Not exactly the month most of us were excited about.

Season is far from over, but some of the aspects of the Clippers play right now, mainly the defense for me... Is disturbing.... Maybe the defense looked better because they were playing teams like the Sonics, Hawks, Minny (when they started out pathetically horrible), Raptors, Philly (when they also started out completely and totally pathetic), Washington, Lakers, etc.... The Clippers defense looked amazing, coherint, team orientated, beautiful to watch no doubt.....

I'm sure the Clippers will figure out the funk, but I hope they do it soon.. Especally of Corey is going to be on the bench a lot this season.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> it's great to see that fans are real confident in there team even though they have gone on a skid without a 22 point scorer, one of the best backup bigs in the league and recently the best defender on our team [/sarcasm]


i understand ur annoyance with our lack of encouragement, but u have to wonder how the team deals with injuries this past couple of seasons. NOT VERY WELL AT ALL. are u really going to make injury excuses for every loss? we lost a backup big and was very thin at the SF position, yet dunleavy hardly played wilcox and singleton. wat happens if cassell goes down, or mobley? are u going to say we lost veteran leadership, or perimeter shooting? that's why we losing badly? then i dont want to even think wat happens if elton brand goes down. we'd be very screwed.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dynasty Raider said:


> CD: You trouble me. I've read some of your posts since the Lakers started winning and I am troubled by your new attitude and comments to the Clippers. But, I will discuss that at another time. Going to find relief from this stress now.



No secert I'm a fan of both teams. I've bashed the Lakers plenty this season, but when they just went 8 and 2, and 5 and 1 on the road, I give credit where it's due and they have been playing fantastic basketball last couple of weeks. Will it last? No clue. But I'm always going to give props to the teams that deserve it, even if it's a team I don't like like Detroit.

Clippers right now are playing bad basketball, nothing really positive I can say on it other than the fact that Brand is still my daddy. 

I hope that Livingston and Cassell start over Mobley the rest of the season. Thats the only positive thing I can say.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

also a positive: golden state lost another one today, and with lakers winning this makes the pac division even tighter. no one has ran off with the division yet. BUT WE NEED TO WIN DAMN IT


----------



## Weasel

<span style="color: #000099">Oh man Kaman got on my nerves. It was like he was doing that one thing you do in practice where you bounce the ball off of the glass on purpose and rebound it. Also what is up will all these in and outs seems like the last 2 games a lot of the Clippers shots have ended up like this. </span>


----------



## beavertrapper

Danny Granger just showed us why we should have picked him instead of a rookie who has yet to play 2 full mins in the NBA. OUCH!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

beavertrapper said:


> Danny Granger just showed us why we should have picked him instead of a rookie who has yet to play 2 full mins in the NBA. OUCH!!


its not the fact that granger was underrated drafted at 19th pick, or the fact that koralev looked like another useless rookie bust, but the fact that dunleavy decided not to add more depth at the SF position by drafting ANY nba ready players. bet that bit him in the *** now


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> its not the fact that granger was underrated drafted at 19th pick, or the fact that koralev looked like another useless rookie bust, but the fact that dunleavy decided not to add more depth at the SF position by drafting ANY nba ready players. bet that bit him in the *** now


 and how do u know Korolev will be a bust? Granted, I'm not saying he will be great, but how do you know he'll be a bust? Just like Dirk was going to be a bust? I mean, I bet you would have been happy with Gerald "Darius Miles Clone" Green right? Who hasn't seen one second of action? And if we had infact selected Granger, would he have gotten any playing time? What if we had drafted Granger, and Pacers took Korolev, but Korolev was doing exactly what Granger was? Then you'd hate on Dunleavy saying he should've went with his first choice?


----------



## leidout

qrich1fan said:


> and how do u know Korolev will be a bust? Granted, I'm not saying he will be great, but how do you know he'll be a bust? Just like Dirk was going to be a bust? I mean, I bet you would have been happy with Gerald "Darius Miles Clone" Green right? Who hasn't seen one second of action? And if we had infact selected Granger, would he have gotten any playing time? What if we had drafted Granger, and Pacers took Korolev, but Korolev was doing exactly what Granger was? Then you'd hate on Dunleavy saying he should've went with his first choice?


If i remember correctly, Granger was considered one of the 3 or 4 most NBA ready players available. And most draft predictions had the clippers picking him (if he was available), because it simply made tons of sense. Drafting a project did not seem like something the clippers would want to do. Also, Singleton is more NBA ready, but why he gets no playing time is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm through worrying, I liked it better when we were losers and I didn't have to worry lol.... :banana:


----------



## yamaneko

> Brand was the best player on the court tonight and at least he was making most of his shots, so of course you don't tkat him out, while Kaman would get an offensive board and miss every time, what good does that do and if Singleton was in for Kaman he would have taken care of the defensive boards.


Of course brand was the best. But brand also missed 9 shots, kaman missed 9 shots. Brand missed 4 free throws kaman missed 3. Percentage wise of course brand is better, but the point being, kaman did have positives out there, which is why he was kept on the court. Singleton would not have been able to guard oneal, and also would not have gotten a lot of the rebounds that kaman got because of his body. Dont get me wrong, i love brand, i love singleton, but i just dont agree that the reason we lost, or a negative tonight was kaman being kept in the game. He did have 13 poitns and 16 rebounds..better numbers than wilcox's night the other day that some likened to an all star performance. 

Side note. Why cant boniface gain weight? Does he have manute bol syndrome? Hes not young, so im guessing if he hasnt gained the weight now, he probably never will. He could be a player if he put on 30 pounds. He has some quickness, nice shot, decent handles for a big man. But he will never get EXTENSIVE minutes in this league weighing what he does.


----------



## joser

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Dunleavy is a stupid coach, keeping Kaman in the game when he is obviously isn't doing anything right, he can't even make lay-ups. His dumb as rotations piss me off, having Singleton on the bench when he is an energy guy and the Clippers were lacking energy. His dumb draft picks also piss me off WTF is he doing drafting Korleav instead of Granger who was lighting they up, while Korleav is a project we don't need, depth is a problem and he would have been nice on the Clips right now. And Maggette hurry up and get your back on the court, this is disgusting.


well we dont have rebraca and wilcox seems to be clueless at times. so what other choice you got?
also, korolev could be a flop or the next kobe but he's from russia and clippers is going to open a facility in russia. IMO Korolev is a business choice


----------



## RhettO

Free Arsenal said:


> I'm through worrying, I liked it better when we were losers and I didn't have to worry lol.... :banana:


No need to worry. We got a 4 game winning streak coming, starting in Charlotte.


----------



## sertorius

Has anyone noticed that in these last two games there have been a bunch of shots that went in, and somehow managed to pop back out? I thought the game against the nets was decided at that moment early on, when the score was 6 to 4, and even with two New Jersey turnovers, and a missed shot, the Clippers got good looks at the basket, took good shots, but the ball went around the circle and popped out, leaving them unable to go up by more, and put the pressure on the nets. It happened to Brand twice I believe, and Ross once. Again, good shots that just didnt' go. Tonight it happened to Cuttino and Kaman, and not once did I see a friendly bounce on a Clippers' shot. Does the cold weather in the East somehow change the density of the rims or something? F' it. This team has never gotten any lucky bounces anyway, so they better go out there and fight for everything they can. 

Also, does it seem to anyone else that had the Clippers won that game against the Spurs, these losses now wouldn't have happened? I think that was our statement game, sort of like the sonics last year, when early on everyone was saying their early success was a fluke, and then they went to S.A. and beat them. I think that win propelled them forward, just like a win would have pushed us to the top too.

Finally, can we just burn those blue uniforms already? There's only one game I remember them winning while wearing them, and that was last year's final game of the season against the hornets. Put them in a pile, pour a gallon of gas on them, and let it burn, baby, burn.


----------



## Weasel

sertorius said:


> Has anyone noticed that in these last two games there have been a bunch of shots that went in, and somehow managed to pop back out? I thought the game against the nets was decided at that moment early on, when the score was 6 to 4, and even with two New Jersey turnovers, and a missed shot, the Clippers got good looks at the basket, took good shots, but the ball went around the circle and popped out, leaving them unable to go up by more, and put the pressure on the nets. It happened to Brand twice I believe, and Ross once. Again, good shots that just didnt' go. Tonight it happened to Cuttino and Kaman, and not once did I see a friendly bounce on a Clippers' shot. Does the cold weather in the East somehow change the density of the rims or something? F' it. This team has never gotten any lucky bounces anyway, so they better go out there and fight for everything they can.


The in and outs were plenty in the Nets game and quite a few occured again tonight. I hate seeing open shots going in and out since I expect them to go in most of the time. 



sertorius said:


> Finally, can we just burn those blue uniforms already? There's only one game I remember them winning while wearing them, and that was last year's final game of the season against the hornets. Put them in a pile, pour a gallon of gas on them, and let it burn, baby, burn.



Those blue jerseys are the nicest jerseys in the league but I agree I hate seeing them used. the Clippers never win when they wear them.


----------



## Auggie

wow im really impressed by your activity, 16 pages on a game thread :clap: :clap:

brand outplayed JO again, but cassell had a no-show. i was worried at a point when you reduced our lead to 72-68 due to our damned TO's, but then you sorta went cold from the field and we pulled away...

oh well good game, and i wouldn't worry too much you guys are still 15-10 (0.600) and the best team in california :cheers: i still think you are a lock for the playoffs and brand for mvp :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i think rather than get angry and watch the Clippers, cuz i get really really angry

ima wait till Corey comes back to watch them or some**** damnit

it gets me mad, we get within single digits and we are their, we just cant MAKE ANY SHOTS

NOTHING, TURN IT OVER AT VITAL TIMES, sad Shawn Livingston became our scorer for a couple

possesions ....cmon ....this is what i was afraid of , lost 5 out of 6 or 4 out of 5 whatever

but cmon man  we are really really sucking right now  my spirits are down on the team right now

i cant wait till they get back home and we settle down, then take it out on the road again

     


maaaaaaaaaaan, just like the Nets game, we were right their but we wouldnt SCORE

WE COULDNT SCORE , no 3s like always hurt us, damnit we need Pike back!!! hahha!!!

we need a damn 3 point threat damnit 

damnit im mad

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Indystarza said:


> wow im really impressed by your activity, 16 pages on a game thread :clap: :clap:
> 
> brand outplayed JO again, but cassell had a no-show. i was worried at a point when you reduced our lead to 72-68 due to our damned TO's, but then you sorta went cold from the field and we pulled away...
> 
> oh well good game, and i wouldn't worry too much you guys are still 15-10 (0.600) and the best team in california :cheers: i still think you are a lock for the playoffs and brand for mvp :banana:


Thank you. Your post is a thoughtful and classy thing to do at this time when we fans are feeling so upset and disappointed with our team. We'll get over it and back on track.

It was an ugly game, but the best team won. Happy we don't see you again this season, but maybe in the finals.


----------

